# Honda EN2500 Generator



## trbojet (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a couple of Honda EN2500's. They all run great except they are only putting out 3.0 Volts AC at the plug. I tested the capacitor and they all test good at 13 Microfarons. This is a brushless generator. Any help would be great. Also looking for a wiring diagram for the generator. It's a Sawafuji generator.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

trbojet said:


> I have a couple of Honda EN2500's. They all run great except they are only putting out 3.0 Volts AC at the plug. I tested the capacitor and they all test good at 13 Microfarons. This is a brushless generator. Any help would be great. Also looking for a wiring diagram for the generator. It's a Sawafuji generator.


Honda sells paper copies (89 pages) of the shop manual direct from eBay and Amazon; the shop manual includes a very complete, step-by-step troubleshooting section for "no or low output".

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

The EN2500 is a basic machine, so only so much can go wrong. You need to verify the engine is running smoothly @ 3,850 rpm first. If the harness is intact, and there's no physical damage or abuse visible, it could be a failed condenser, stator, or rotor. With the shop manual, you only need a multimeter to narrow down which part is causing the problem.

Sample:


----------



## trbojet (Jul 29, 2015)

Great info.....just ordered a shop manual. I'll let you know how I made out.


----------



## trbojet (Jul 29, 2015)

I was surprised that there was nothing online in PDF form for a download.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

trbojet said:


> I was surprised that there was nothing online in PDF form for a download.


Honda only distributes paper copies of shop manuals for customers. Digital versions are sent to Honda dealers who pay a significant subscription fee. 

If you do stumble across a digital copy of a Honda USA-spec equipment shop manual, it is a pirated copy, and might not even correctly match your product.


----------



## Paul J. Nederveen (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey trbojet,

Did you ever figure out what was wrong? I have the same problem now on my EN2500 and came across this thread. I will purchase a shop manual, but I was curious if you got yours fixed or gave up due to cost...

Thanks!


----------



## donfel (Dec 12, 2020)

trbojet said:


> I have a couple of Honda EN2500's. They all run great except they are only putting out 3.0 Volts AC at the plug. I tested the capacitor and they all test good at 13 Microfarons. This is a brushless generator. Any help would be great. Also looking for a wiring diagram for the generator. It's a Sawafuji generator.


You may need to flash your generator with a nine volt battery, google this.


----------

